# Mazzer Grinders in BLACK



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We currently have the following models of mazzer grinders in Black

Mini timer in black

Mini electronic in black 600g

SJ timer in black

SJ electronic black

kony electronic black

major timer in black

robur electronic black

email: [email protected]

Black is sort after colour, and prices are slightly higher. Discount for member


----------

